# Scratch building, for under $20.



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

I built my friend a blower house for his steel mill. But since I was mailing this far, I wanted it to be sturdy, so I built the body from floral foam $3. and then applied a layer of .040 styrene $4. And then detailed it with Scribed styrene $3. and 2 sheets of brick styrene $9. It was a little time consuming, but once he gets it, and adds his roof details and weathering, it will look great on his layout.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*here is inspiration*

I modeled it after this photo


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Interesting use of foam....:thumbsup:


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a few questions about this. What did you cut the floral foam with to get it squared? Also, what are the dimensions for the building. I have seen your You Tube videos on scratch building and I want to try my hand at it. Thanks.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A saw in a mitre box would work just fine for cutting that foam.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you, I guess a trip to Harbor Freight is in order this weekend. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, all it needs is a bunch of vents on top. :smilie_daumenpos:
You could find some household garbage to make them up.

And a smoke unit inside would be a nice touch too.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*vents*

My friend got the building safely, and he made some vents out and it looks complete. The floral foam was cut with a miter saw. CAUTION-it can get messy. Don't attempt on kitchen table. LOL.

Here is a pic of the finished building.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*pic upside down?*

not sure why that pic showed upside down


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Both of them came through upside down.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Geez...I spilled my coffee looking at the picture...but it was worth it. Just got another cup


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

my neck hurts now


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I was in the dollar store last weekend and I found that floral block there. I may try this type of build myself.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, my wife said I looked like a simple minded ape constantly flipping my ipad over! Did your friend invert the layout on the ceiling to gain extra space ? I really want to do that!

Looks great!

Craig


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Does your friend live in Australia? That would explain it!!


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL. I am not computer savy...


----------

